# Canadian Reciprocity???



## JMillard (Jan 12, 2010)

What must be done to receive Canadian reciprocity for paramedics? My friend is going through medic school in TX, but he lives in Calgary. He will take the National Registry.
 Any advice? Can it be done? how?

-Jarred


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 13, 2010)

http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Registration/IndividualSubstantialEquivalency.aspx


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 16, 2010)

If you are interested in Nova Scotia and are a paramedic you can challenge our provincial test. If you go here "http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/paramedics/policies.asp" There is some information on registration here in Nova Scotia. There is also a list of essential competancies and an application form. You can use these to compare your level of training and practice to what is required here. If you think your current training etc. is similar to ours you can ask your medical director to sign off on it. Then you can send it to our medical director for an evaluation. If he accepts it as being comparable then you would be registered at the appropriate level.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 16, 2010)

It looks like the 624 hours of training  required to be a Paramedic in TX might qualify one for the EMR.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 17, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> It looks like the 624 hours of training  required to be a Paramedic in TX might qualify one for the EMR.



I was wondering when somebody would bring that up.

Seems more than sufficent training to drive an F350 out onto the Stemmons Freeway and to Parkland.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 17, 2010)

624 hrs??? WOW thats not much. Kinda pales in comparison to the thousands of hours required to get your PCP and then your ACP here.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 17, 2010)

Please keep in mind MOST (but not all) programs in Texas far exceed 624 hours. This state is not as backward as many make it out to be.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 17, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Please keep in mind MOST (but not all) programs in Texas far exceed 624 hours. This state is not as backward as many make it out to be.



I have seen some good Paramedics (what we call Intensive Care) come out of the community colleges in Dallas, Travis County etc 

Of course the Houston Fire Department sends thier guys to a 12 week school in Bryant last I heard .....


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 18, 2010)

I just noticed this on the EMR link:

*Bibliography listing of the texts used as well as copies of all printed resource material (eg. Bibliography; Egan; Fundamentals of Respiratory Therapy,*


A 1200 page RT text book is one of the recommendations for EMR?  You mean they might actually know how the O2 device works and why?  Now that is impressive.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 18, 2010)

that may just have been an example, unfortunately


----------

